#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Bijlmerramp was een mini-Tsjernobyl. NL offerde arme migranten/burgers voor Israel en kapitalisme

## Revisor

*In de docu Murky Skies over de Bijlmervliegramp kijk je de verdoezelde lelijkheid in de bek*

Bijlmervliegramp De Isralische documentaire Murky Skies schetst een indringend beeld over politieke belangen die oneindig hoger gesteld worden dan die van een arme immigrantenwijk.

*Arjen Schreuder* 4 januari 2023 om 16:46

De flats Groeneveen en Klein-Kruitberg werden doorboord door de Boeing 747 van de Isralische maatschappij El Al. Beeld VPRO

Je zou denken dat inmiddels alles wel is gezegd over 4 oktober 1992, toen een Boeing 747 van de Isralische vliegmaatschappij El Al op de Amsterdamse Bijlmer stortte. Toch verschijnt er nu, ruim dertig jaar na de ramp, een driedelige documentaire op de VPRO, _Murky Skies_ van de Isralische regisseur Noam Pinchas, die een indringend overzicht geeft van de ramp zelf en de jarenlange nasleep in de politiek.

Vooral de verhalen over het achterhouden van informatie en het bagatelliseren van de schade die omwonenden en hulpverlener er van hebben ondervonden, laten je achter met het idee dat de Bijlmerramp niet alleen een tragisch ongeluk is geweest waarbij 43 doden te betreuren vielen, maar ook een gebeurtenis waarbij je de lelijkheid van de wereld in de bek kijkt: de macht van de hogere politiek die van geheimhouding een gewoonte maakt om ten koste van alles de goede relaties tussen Nederland, de VS en Isral te bewaren; en het kille kapitalisme van de luchtvaart, dat eigen belangen oneindig veel hoger stelt dan die van een arme immigrantenwijk. En nog iets: de Bijlmerramp was eigenlijk ook een milieuramp. Wat er in de Bijlmer is gebeurd, was een soort mini-Tsjernobyl, zegt een Isralische onderzoeksjournalist.

De schandalen beginnen al met de oorzaak van de ramp. Een van de motoren was kort na de start vanaf Schiphol afgebroken, zeer waarschijnlijk als gevolg van metaalmoeheid in de slagpennen waarmee ze aan de vleugel zijn bevestigd. Tien maanden eerder was een zelfde type Boeing van China Airlines na vermoedelijk hetzelfde euvel al neergestort, bij Taiwan. Toch waren maatregelen uitgebleven, en had Boeing de luchtvaartmaatschappijen slechts een aanbeveling gedaan de slagpennen te controleren. Yitzhak Nir, een El-Al-gezagvoerder die enkele dagen voor de Bijlmerramp met hetzelfde toestel had gevlogen, zegt in de documentaire al eens eerder trillingen te hebben gevoeld en verklaart: Sommige bedrijven vervingen de pennen. Hun vliegtuigen stortten niet neer. Voor zover ik weet heeft El Al de slagpennen niet vervangen. Te duur, vermoedelijk. De piloten wisten niets van problemen met slagpennen. Dat was echt een blunder, aldus Nir. Boeing maakte er pas na de Bijlmerramp werk van.

In de jaren na de ramp sleepte de discussie over de lading van het toestel zich van de ene speculatie naar de andere  logisch, omdat er geen openheid van zaken werd gegeven. Zo zouden mannen in witte pakken gevoelig materiaal van de rampplek hebben verwijderd, misschien wel de zwarte doos met gesprekken uit de cockpit die mysterieus genoeg nooit is aangetroffen. Vervolgens kwamen de onthullingen. Waar het toestel aanvankelijk alleen bloemen en parfum zou hebben vervoerd, werd ontdekt dat er ook niet-geregistreerde militaire goederen in het toestel hadden gelegen en dat er, blijkens onthullingen in _NRC Handelsblad_, een verdacht grote hoeveelheid DMMP was vervoerd, waarmee het zenuwgas sarin kan worden vervaardigd. Isral had er alle belang bij dit geheim te houden, suggereert de documentaire, aangezien enkele maanden later tijdens een conferentie een grote groep landen een verdrag tegen het gebruik van chemische wapens zou tekenen.

Ronduit gnant is in de film de kloof tussen enerzijds de verhalen van omwonenden en hulpverleners die ziek werden, en anderzijds de hardnekkige onwil van autoriteiten om klachten serieus te nemen, ondanks jarenlang drammen van Bijlmerboy Rob van Gijzel, het Tweede-Kamerlid dat zich opwond over het gebrek aan informatie door de autoriteiten. Hij spreekt in de documentaire over de ramp na de ramp. Medici schreven de klachten vooral toe aan mentale traumatische stress, in Isral heerste de idee dat nabestaanden uit waren op geld.

Pijnlijk zijn ook de verhalen over de parlementaire enqute. De Nederlandse commissie, nieuwsgierig naar de aard van een deel van de lading, klopte vergeefs aan bij Isralische autoriteiten, van wie sommigen de kritische interesse als antisemitisme terzijde schoven. Na publicatie van het eindrapport, kritisch op afwikkeling van de ramp door Nederland, legden de belangen van nabestaanden het af tegen partijpolitiek. In het parlement werd verantwoordelijk minister Els Borst gespaard en zo bleef de coalitie intact. We zagen een minister dansen omdat ze niet verantwoordelijk werd gehouden. Ik had het gevoel dat ze danste op het graf van de slachtoffers, zegt Wilma Dolmans, die op honderd meter van de rampplek woonde en jarenlang ziek was.

*Obscure parkeerkelder*

Wat me van de film nog het meeste bij blijft, is het beeld van een Isralische onderzoeksjournalist, Shlomo Abramovitsj die in een obscure parkeerkelder een kennelijk beschikbare vrachtlijst van de Boeing doorbladert en uitlegt dat deze altijd in het bezit van de Nederlandse autoriteiten is geweest, maar niet openbaar werd gemaakt omdat die alleen legale goederen vermeldt. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat deze lijst nieuw is, maar de man legt wel treffend uit dat de vermelde stoffen hoe dan ook erg gevaarlijk zijn als ze in brand vliegen. Jarenlang hebben politici, journalisten en publiek zich terecht boos gemaakt over het onder de pet houden van de vracht omdat die vermoedelijk deels militair geheim was, maar nog belangrijker is blijkbaar dat de vracht, legaal of niet, schadelijk voor de gezondheid is geweest.

Het is moeilijk te beoordelen hoe deskundig en betrouwbaar alle getuigenissen in deze documentaire van journalisten en onderzoekers zijn, maar als je hen hoort vertellen dat stoffen als verarmd uranium dat in het toestel was verwerkt, kwik, zwavelzuur, waterstoffluoride en tolueen na de crash schade kunnen toebrengen aan het immuunsysteem en genetische afwijkingen en kanker kunnen veroorzaken, ben je toch geneigd ze te geloven. Waarom werden de omwonenden na de ramp niet gevacueerd en werden de hulpverleners niet beter beschermd?

De nabestaanden zijn gedesillusioneerd achter gebleven. Het enige dat de ramp hun heeft gebracht, vertelt Bijlmeractivist Samuel Owusu, is dat de eerder veronachtzaamde, veelal zwarte bewoners een stem hebben gekregen. Zodat we worden gehoord.

*Murky skies*, vanaf donderdag 5 januari 20.30 uur op NPO 2.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/04...e-bek-a4153328

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het is moeilijk te beoordelen hoe deskundig en betrouwbaar alle getuigenissen in deze documentaire van journalisten en onderzoekers zijn (...)



Dat dus

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Het toestel is helemaal niet neergestort vanwege twee afgebroken motoren. De motoren separatie was slechts het begin van een reeks gebeurtenissen. Het toestel is uiteindelijk neergestort exclusief als gevolg van flap-asymetrie tijdens een rechterbocht over de death engines. Dus door handelen van de piloot. Iets wat de enquete commissie uiteraard niet begreep, maar ze hadden er wel een uitgesproken mening over. Eerder is een 707 vrachtvliegtuig (Trans-Air Service Flight 671) met exact hetzelfde probleem (twee afgebroken motoren en flap asymetrie) sucsesvol geland in Frankrijk. 

Tijdens de parlementaire enqute werden aan Wolleswinkel van de RLD een reeks van domme vragen gesteld die het gebrek aan kennis van de commisie-leden aantoonde. Wolleswinkel duidelijk gergerd gaf een cynisch antwoord. De commisie-leden waren niet onder de indruk en gingen maar door. Ze hadden geen bal verstand van luchtvaart en meenden evenwel dat ze Wolleswinkel de les konden lezen middels suggestieve vragen. Ten eerste begrepen ze niet wat "lost engine" inhoudt. En ze begrepen vervolgens niet waarom de luchtverkeersleiding baan 27 had toegekend. Eigenlijk begrepen ze helemaal niets. Ze weten niets van luchtvaartprocedures. Maar ze schreven er een heel boekwerk over waarin de werkelijke oorzaak niet eens genoemd is. Het toestel heeft een rechter bocht gemaakt over de death engines. Dat is een grote fout om te beginnen. Want juist aan de rechter vleugel waren er twee motoren afgebroken. Daardoor raakte de binnenvleugel sowieso al overtrokken. Daar kwam nog bij dat flaps waren geselecteerd terwijl er hydraulische problemen waren. Daarom schoven alleen de flaps aan de linker vleugel uit en niet aan de rechtervleugel. Dat zorgt voor een forse asymetrie in lift. Dus een bocht plus flaps aan n kant. De piloot heeft in de laatste seconden nog geschreeuwd de flaps weer in te trekken, maar daarvoor was het veel te laat. In een bocht geneert de binnenvleugel minder lift dan de buitenvleugel. Een spiraalduik was het gevolg. De binnenvleugel wees naar beneden het toestel maakte een bank angle (rol) van 90 graden naar rechts. Ver buiten alle limiten. 

Zonder flapselectie had de El AL 747 een sucsesvolle landing op baan 27 kunnen uitvoeren. Of eventueel baan 06 die door de verkeersleiding werd aangewezen. De piloten kozen voor 27. Een landing was in die omstandigheden technisch mogelijk. Er zijn simulator proeven genomen die dit bevestigen. Wl was er het probleem van landing met overgewicht (brandstof). En bovendien een flapless landing met een noodzakelijk hogere snelheid. Maar een mogelijke runway excursion is een beter scenario dan een overtrek en spiraalduik.


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Weer blijkt dat het heel goed is dat we een forumlid hebben met verstand van luchtvaart.

----------


## Oiseau

De vraag die lelijk te beantwoorden is : wat voor lading aan bord had zo'n mysterieus vogel?
Zeker geen kaki vruchten.

----------


## Oiseau

Geen info is ook info.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
De betekenis van "lost engine". Tijdens de Parlementaire enquete is er flink discussie geweest over het begrip "lost engine". Het woord Lost engine viel namelijk tijdens de communicatie tussen de piloot (non flying pilot) en de luchtverkeersleiding. De discussie ging over de vraag of de piloten op de hoogte waren van het feit dat ze twee motoren verloren hadden. Dat waren ze niet. Als een motor afbreekt is daar geen alarmsignaal voor. Ze hadden uiteraard een plotseling verlies van vermogen. Plus een engine fire warning. Die brandmelding bleef na de engine separatie door gaan tot het einde van de vlucht. De piloten dachten dus aan een motorbrand en niet aan twee afgebroken motoren. Maar aangezien er werd gecommuniceerd dat ze two lost engines hadden meende de commissie dat de piloten kennelijk op de hoogte waren van de engine separatie. In de luchtvaart staat het begrip "lost engine" voor een motor die tijdens de vlucht uitvalt. Er mee stopt. Dus niet van de vleugel valt.

----------

